# Cruze Headlights



## Tonsfun775 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi there guys i was just Curious if anyone has changed out the headlights in there Cruze, So i have a 2018 Cruze L and it had the Halogen headlight system with the low beams are the DRL, i have already changed the lights to LED but i want to change the headlight assemblies to the i Believe LT assemblies were the DRL are LED strips vs the Low beams does anyone know if there is anything special i would need to do? I am sure the assemblies will bolt up fine, but is there a lot of Re-Wiring that i would need to do to accomplish this? 
Let me know thanks


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Take a look through Gen2 Appearance, Body, Detailing, & Interior or maybe use the search.. I'm fairly new to the forums myself but have found a lot of posts about headlight DIY as well as just about anything else you can think of .. but I think the link above is the general section to start in


----------

